# Rhom I.d.



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

i bought this being told it was a rhom needing a second opinion?


----------



## pycckee (Jan 25, 2013)

In my opinion it's a Rhom.


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

from the research ive done the bump on the head determines the species but i wasnt sure cuz some resemble each other as juvys.its hard to see but she does have a red eye and turns black on top at night the belly looks yellow but looks silver in pics. does yellow belly mean female?thats what i read.thanks!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Serras aren't sexually dimorphic (they look the same) so you cant really tell between males and females.

There are lots of factors (coloration, body shape, fins, lateral lines or serrations) that can help determine a collection point, but unless you caught the fish personally theres no sure way.

Its is for sure S. Rhombus, just not sure where it was caught or what river its from.


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

Depending on where you purchased it but looks to me like a Peruvian...


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

t00nCiNaToR said:


> Depending on where you purchased it but looks to me like a Peruvian...


i got it from craigslist but the guy said he got it from a exotic fish show he did have exotics he also had a tigerfish


----------

